# Tomatoes



## Devilweed (Jun 11, 2006)

Can you clone a tomatoe plant?  I have been growing them for years and have always wondered if you can clip em and stick them in Water?


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 11, 2006)

Bad pic of my overgrown Tomato Garden!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 11, 2006)

Tomatoes are really easy to clone, I just take some cuttings, a little clone gel (probably don't even need it) and let them sit in a glass of water, you will usually see roots in 3-5 days. I have a good sized branch with 2 tomatoes on it that my dog broke off, I treated it like a cutting and it kept the tomotoes alive and threw roots!


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 11, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Tomatoes are really easy to clone, I just take some cuttings, a little clone gel (probably don't even need it) and let them sit in a glass of water, you will usually see roots in 3-5 days. I have a good sized branch with 2 tomatoes on it that my dog broke off, I treated it like a cutting and it kept the tomotoes alive and threw roots!


Cool thanks, Thats what I am doing now.  Do you have to use gel or powder,  Or is just cut then in water okay?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 12, 2006)

I would wager just water will be fine but gel can't hurt, I allready had some so I used it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 16, 2006)

This is my first "ripe" fruit of the year...Im ganna clone this plant for sure.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice, mine just started flowering.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

i had no idea you could clone them....but now that i think about it...yeah i wonder why i never thought of it   

mine are flowering nicely....and the nice lady next door taught me about pruning the suckers


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 16, 2006)

Niether did I, but my clipping has roots coming on out of it soo its looking good!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 17, 2006)

I topped one of hybrid plants and am now attempting to clone it w/o root solution..how long before it should begin to root?


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 17, 2006)

3 days to a week, it took mine almost a week and a half.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 18, 2006)

2 days and counting...I wonder if tomato clones will have the same effect as a weed clone... hmmmm.....???


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 18, 2006)

What effect are you speaking of?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 19, 2006)

well from my understanding..cloned MJ will produce more bud and less leaves..
still learning..am I wrong?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 19, 2006)

Never heard that before, I've never noticed a difference, there is some belief in the fact that you can only clone the same line so many times before you loose yield/potency, I've never had a problem with that but it might happen with tomatoes.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont know..as far as potency with tomatoes..haha I guess they'd be less acidic?...flavorless? worth looking into.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe just less robust or smaller in size perhaps? I'm not sure. It's starting to warm up down here and I used some dutch master foliar spray with penetrator on mine and they have been going crazy.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 20, 2006)

The Dutch oven...oh yes....I can assure you that I will have ulcers in my mouth all summer......

Get the munchies..Eat tomatoes..I love mother nature.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 20, 2006)

You can't beat a good juicy tomatoe. Heh, you said dutch oven.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 20, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> You can't beat a good juicy tomatoe. Heh, you said dutch oven.


You guys are killin me! Hahahahahahaha

Hey, if you want one of the best reads in the entire world of Hydroponic growing, get a classic.

Hydroponic Food Production by Howard M. Resh.

If you read this book slowly and try to grasp every one of the ideas this guy shows you, you'll learn more in just this one book than you'll believe possible.

My copy is an origonal from it's first printing. I thought it was cool then. Now, they have way better pics and much more accurate nutrient information and the techniques are as current as your copy of the book.

I found copies from 1978 to 2001 online for sale right now.

My favorite book, could you tell?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweet, I'll get a hold of one. The thought has crossed my mind of starting a commercial hydro greenhouse around here and do a bunch of organic produce, we have plenty of upscale places that would love to buy that stuff.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 20, 2006)

i'll check that book out. Thx for for the recommendation


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a nice looking tomatoe, turkeyneck


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 21, 2006)

My little porch garden has been going crazy in the past few days, I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 22, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> This is my first "ripe" fruit of the year...Im ganna clone this plant for sure.


 
Yes... that was one tasty 'mater. I appreciated it haha.... It was awesome that it wasn't all seeds and mush. haha You better watch yourself or I might head to your place and steal that green-thumb in your sleep BWAHAHA

  |
  |
  |
\/


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 7, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> 2 days and counting...I wonder if tomato clones will have the same effect as a weed clone... hmmmm.....???


Smoke that sucker and find out, Neck. Might be good.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 9, 2006)

hhahaha..I set myself up for that one Rev...you got me.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Apr 9, 2007)

Funny...I know this is an old post but I just read "Hydroponic Tomatoes" by Howard M. Resh...Very cool read, but I could tell it was written before the internet was the most popular method of sourcing and references. Regardless though, it was a very good book for me anyway considering I am very new to this type of gardening and trying to learn as much as I can about this cool hobby...I am now reading "Hydroponics for the Home Gardener" by Stewart Kenyon w/ foreword written by Howard M. Resh...Howard must be the Hydro Guru!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 27, 2007)

Growing tomatos inside with my MJ and those are LOOKING REAL NICE Tomato's had one tonight and it was so Juicy I think there are alot better inside then outside growing..

So any Idea if a person can graf a the main stock MJ Plant with a Tomato Plant stock??


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 27, 2007)

LOL! I have never tried to do it but I have read that many have tried with no success...Well, I know many have tried to create a tomato with THC but no one has ever done it...Many claim they know someone who has but if it were true they would be a BILLIONAIRE! 

It would be a wonderful thing, huh?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes it be nice to be able to graf MJ with some thing that we eat..
It was just a thought LOL


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice thought! I guess the next best thing is Canna-butter, MMMMMmm, nothing like a couple of butter biscuits in the AM! LOL!


----------

